# Did I get em all?



## Captain Jim (Jun 3, 2012)

I recently bought a trio of real nice guppies and two weeks later both females were heavily laden with I believe ick. I slammed them into a tank and proceeded to "Quick Cure" them. They cleared up , but did I destroy any chance of future fry? Their male died the next day. So are these disease free girls also childless at this point? Jim:chair::chair::


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If they breed with the male at all they can become preg. guppies can hold sperm for a loong time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not necessarily. Both ingredients are toxic and possibly carcinogenic, but neither is known to cause miscarriage or is a teratogen. Livebearers can store sperm for months. If you see no fry after 4 months, try another male.


----------



## Captain Jim (Jun 3, 2012)

*Maybe it's ok*

Ask important question of Zebradanio-


emc7 said:


> not necessarily. Both ingredients are toxic and possibly carcinogenic, but neither is known to cause miscarriage or is a teratogen. Livebearers can store sperm for months. If you see no fry after 4 months, try another male.


Ahh, yes that is what I was asking. I apologize for my attitude this morning.. I worked all night and couldn't sleep, plus I'm pretty disgusted with myself allowing this to happen. I'm going to try to get more of these fish while I wait hopefully for babies. Thank you guys! Jim Zebradanio.. I see you have a pair of blue rams-- MAY I BUY A FEW FRY?... Jim


----------

